# what can i put in a 5 gallon tank?



## julia908 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi. i have one betta in a 5.5 gallon tank, but the tank looks really empty. Is there anything I can put in with him or is the tank too small?


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

you can put neons, cory cats, ottos,plecos,raborstas,shrimp,any different tetras, gouramis,and i know some people don't agree with this but ive never had a problem with is guppies and gouramis and other live bearers they have always got along and try plants and moss balls and those should work good just don't overload it and how often do you do water changes? 


PS sorry for the missed spelled words my phone hates me


EDIT i have a 5.5 with a betta and 3 neons 2 guppies and a dwarf gourami some shrimp and live plants and they all get along fine i do 1 50% water change a week and have had no nitrate or ammonia problems (also my tank is cycled)


----------



## julia908 (Oct 24, 2014)

When I went to the pet store, I asked about putting in a cory catfish. they told me that corys and most other fish might eat my betta while he was sleeping because betta sleep and other fish don't. Is that possible? I don't want to endanger my betta at all.


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

do not get any other fish to go with it! a 5.5 is too small!!!
you can have a snail, or some shrimp (if its planted), but not other fish.

a cory wont kill a betta, they are peaceful, and can be shy (ive seen the two species cuddling lol). however the minimum for a cory is 10g, and thats for the smaller breeds, the larger ones (like albino and others) need 20gals. im not expert here, but i do know thats not enough room. and they need to have 6+ friends, or they will just hide all the time.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Pet stores are not always peopled by the most knowledgeable. Passing on myths about Betta always astounds me.

Shoaling species such as Rasbora, Tetra, Cories, Otos, etc., need a mininum of six for _long-term optimum_ health. A lot of people will tell you they have fewer but they have less than the ideal for that species. Gouramis are a no-no because they and Betta are both Anabantoid; keeping them together is like an accident waiting to happen. However, there are acceptions to the rule and a few have success. I wouldn't chance it.

As far as shrimp, to do what's best for the shrimp you need tons of cover, places for them to hide when they molt and a mature tank as unstable parameters can kill them... even .25 ppm Ammonia can be fatal.

Male Endler or Guppies would work. Enders are smaller so you could do six or seven; Guppies I would do no more than five. Six or seven small Rasboras or Tetras (ones that mature out a 1") would also be fine. But 6-7 would be the maximum number of fish for a 5.5. It's not so much about bioload as it is about overstocking for the actually available swim area.

Whatever you do depends on how heavily planted your tank. In any size it's important that the Betta not have a clean line of chase. So a "Zen" type or one with minimal planting would not be conducive to tankmates. I would say if your tank looks empty to you that you don't have enough plants. Can you post a picture?


----------



## BettaNamedHerbert (Nov 23, 2014)

While the rule is 1 inch of fish per gallon, I wouldn't add more than one fish. Have you considered African Dwarf Frogs? They are quite a bit of work, and hard to feed, but adorable! Your tank might require some remodeling, though. You'd need sand and a very gentle filter. My bettas and frogs have always gotten along just fine, but I guess it depends on the fish. Best of luck!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

BNH: For years the rule was one inch of fish per gallon. But with the advancement in filtration and chemistry and more specific knowledge of bioload it has gone by the wayside....thank goodness!

And +1 on the ADF; they are wonderful critters but like BNH said, need sand as substrate. I would get two as they are very social little guys. I would get them over fish.


----------

